# تستاهل اغنيلك هاني زغلول (ارميا اسحق)



## armiafnan (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*اللي كان عايز ترنيمة ابونا مكاري بصوت الاخ هاني زغلول بس ام بي ثري (mp3)
انا جبتهالكم علشان تستمتعوا بيها بس لازم تذكروني في صلواتكم
رب المجد يكون معاكم امين
:download:حمل من هنا:download:*
http://www.4shared.com/file/130536507/e7b85047/___.html

اذكروني بصلواتكم
ارميا اسحق توفيق


----------



## armiafnan (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ترنيمه جميله وجديده ياريت الكل يسمعها ويحملها وصلوا لاجلي


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## samjs (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب يباركك
يارب برفع عبد ارميا بين إيديك واقولك يا رب المسه والمس قلبه وحياته
واتمجد معاه اثق فيك كل الثقة يارب إنك بتعرف حاجة القلب فى اسم الرب يسوع امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتير لحضرتك​


----------



## menooo2000 (14 فبراير 2010)

*بجد بجد انت خادم جدع *
وربنا يباركك انا كان نفسى فيها من زمان 
ولو حد محتاج لاى ترانيم  لابونا مكارى او تأليف ابونا مكارى يطلب وانا فى الخدمة لان ابونا مكارى ده حبييييييييييييييييى 
وده لينك كليب لنفس الترنيمة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFIsEeoJYeM


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

رووووووووووووعة شكرا ليك ع الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## gamel_hammer (23 فبراير 2010)

تستاهل كل التقدير على الترنيمه الجميله وارجو منك ان تاتينا بلمذيد من ترانيم هانى زغلول ولك كل الشكر


----------

